# 240sx SEARCH



## calebbo (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys I've been looking for a 240sx as a project car. I was planning on using it as my daily driver but foresight makes me think how stupid that might be. 

Some background:
I was first introduced to drifting about 2 years ago during my freshman year of high school, my uncle had been doing it and still does around the circuits surrounding Houston and San Antonio area. At the time I was obsessed with Hondas and Acuras since I was driving a 95 Integra GSR anyways. Since then I moved to Mississippi and got myself a 1995 Land Rover Discovery 1 as my daily and I love the thing. But, the magic is still there for a coupe 5 speed and it's not news to anybody that a Land Rover is no speed demon though I do love to off road in her, I don't mean mud riding.. 

Now:
I am looking for a S13 1991-1994 because I like the body style with the pop-up headlights and I also want the KA24DE engine. I do plan on upgrading to a sr20 but since this is my first drift car I want to be able to control my car before tossing a crap load of upgrades on her. Should I buy a rolling shell and buy a KA to install or what? What is the best option to go with this? I want to stay away from the 1993/94 convertible (I forgot what year they are). And do all the SE models have the LSD? Are they even worth it? Do all SE have the HICAS and do they suck as bad as everybody says?

Shell:
I don't know if I should buy a shell or a drivable one first? Which is more bang for my money? As in if I can get a shell for $500 and an engine for $500 then it's drivable for $1000 instead of buying one that already is drivable for $1200. Normally, I know it all depends on what I can find around here but I guess it never hurt to ask.

or

Drivable:
And I know to check for rust on all 240's especially if they have that rear spoiler on a hatch which supposedly is rust-o-death. I know to check how it drives, sounds, knocks, steering, things like that but is there anything in particular?


Last but not least can I hope to find something like this for around 3-4k?
I don't plan to be doing a lot for a few years. I'm only a junior in high school working a part time job. I was thinking if I go the shell route, I could buy and replace any missing pieces. Clean the entire exterior and interior along with the engine bay. Paint the body, most likely Pearl Black, and the engine bay a red color. Save up for an engine (sr, rb, or ka) and install it. I understand I will need coil overs, lsd, strut bar, maybe a roll cage etc for performance and safety etc, but like I said. 16, junior in high school, I can wait. I just want to start.


----------

